# Omnistor - Omni-Vent 12 Volt Fan - Are they any Good ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of replacing my rear roof vent in my Hymer with a 12 volt vent fan. Mainly to keep the motorhome cool when we leave the dog to go shopping etc. Are they effective ? I appreciate Aircon would be the ultimate but we are not often on 230V.

Look forward to replies.

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They are very noisy when run on fast speed . Although it is effective the noise in overbearing. The fan is not effective when run on slow. Possibly though the noise is exacerbated by the small size of my van; possibly in a larger vehicle it would not be as intrusive.

When run in extractor mode it is good (but noisy) but I note that is not the purpose you are interested in.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I did just that for the same reason, and it really works for me.
Get the one with a thermostate fitted and it can be left on during those hot nights.

One problem I encountered..... the Fiamma make (which I have) is just that little bit smaller than the Omni-vent and does not fit as good.

There is two choices for the 12 volt supply route, I used a very stiff wire to bore a small hole inside the two layers of the roof, or you can use ducting, not too pretty but quick, then it is easy to get to the cable to the Elektro block on the drivers side cabinet.

Also it works well when the boss is cooking on a cold day, the steam gets extracted very quickly, much better than the small extractor.

Hope this helps. :roll: 

Keith


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I inherited two of these with my Hymer-one over the rear bed and one in the washroom.

They are not Fiamma (or Omnivent) and I believe were fitted as extras when the van was first purchased. They have a thermostat, several fan speed settings, and can either input or extract the air.

I have found them to be excellent so far, and especially useful in the washroom when showering, extracting the steam very rapidly.

They can be noisy on the high fan settings but I find them tolerable.
I have only used them on hook up to date, so not sure if they function on 12v.

HTH

Paul


----------

